# Planning on buying 09 GTR - Advice Needed



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. I have finally saved up enough money to buy a 2009 GTR and even though I have done a tonne of research, I was hoping to get some advice from people who own and drive the car on a regular basis.

I was just wondering what are the main things I should look for when buying a GTR, if there are any known problems, e.g. cracked disc brakes, bellhousing needing to be replaced, etc, any tell-tale signs for abuse of the vehicle and any general information you guys would be willing to impart.

Im actually an Australian so Im a little nervous buying my first car here so any tips on that would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tyres and brakes are important, they cost a lot.
Other than that usual car stuff mostly. Service history etc... and check for funny rattles on the test drive.

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome!

Theres a ton of threads on this already and you can find them using the search button.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

As said... tyres and brake discs are the consumables to check for, and should make up to £2k of difference on the price. Nasty rattles etc should all be covered under warranty if you get in before it runs out.

Other than that, as already said, all the usual stuff that'll hurt it's long term value... dents, scratches, scuffs on the exterior and interior. 

As for if the car has been abused, you're unlikely be able to tell if it's just been driven really hard, because mechanically they cope pretty well with just about anything thrown at them.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

32K now only for UK car.

WYNFORD MOTORS LTD : R35 GT-R PREMIUM EDITION UK CAR

If you are buying a ADM car most problems should be solved already. Watch out for items commented before me. The car self can handle a lot of abuse. Willall can solve the rattle for you as you are in Australia easier than us here in the UK. Service history is essential as mine only had two services in 15K and rest done by the owner self.

http://www.drive.com.au/used-cars/n...l.aspx?id=32346135&lid=32346135&pg=1&pp=0&d=0


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks very much for the welcome and response guys. Much appreciated. Im in the middle of reading through some search results as I type this and I have found some great info. 

Looking forward to spending my slow work hours here. 



enshiu said:


> 32K now only for UK car.
> 
> If you are buying a ADM car most problems should be solved already. Watch out for items commented before me. The car self can handle a lot of abuse. Willall can solve the rattle for you as you are in Australia easier than us here in the UK. Service history is essential as mine only had two services in 15K and rest done by the owner self.


Thanks for the link - Ill have a scan through. And to clarify, Im actually livving in London and I will be taking the car back to Oz in a couple of years. 

Out of interest, is the car thats selling yours? And not sure what you meant by '32K now only for UK car'.

Had to remove links as I have less than 15 posts.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would have said save a little more and try to go for the sat nav car, because the screen is so much better, but if you are taking it to aus in a few years, it wouldn't be worth it, as the sat nav facility would be gone.

The resolution of the screen is much nicer for the gauges, but not for the difference in price.

I would say avoid silver as the paintwork is very expensive to repair making it less desirable. It will make it cheaper to buy though.

Make sure that any gearbox noises are sorted in advance.

If you take it to an independent like Litchfields out of warranty then even the most frightening problems are not going to destroy the viability of the purchase. eg. nissan would insist on a £20k gearbox replacement, whereas Litchfields would fix it for a tiny fraction of that. The labour charges are much lower too, so standard jobs like dropping the engine or gearbox are that much cheaper.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I would have said save a little more and try to go for the sat nav car, because the screen is so much better, but if you are taking it to aus in a few years, it wouldn't be worth it, as the sat nav facility would be gone.
> 
> The resolution of the screen is much nicer for the gauges, but not for the difference in price.
> 
> ...


Well my budget is £36 - £37K (depending on condition, mileage and colour) so I think that would rule out satnav. But yeah, as you have mentioned, no real point as I will be taking the car back to Oz at some point. 

As for silver, Ive pretty much ruled out buying silver as I cant stand the colour at all (no offence to anyone who owns a silver one). Its just one of those things I cant get around. 

Ive also done a fair bit of reading on Litchfield and they seem to be the best guys for any GTR work. A bit of a trek from London but it seems like it will be well worth the travel.


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

Frizzel said:


> Well my budget is £36 - £37K (depending on condition, mileage and colour) so I think that would rule out satnav. But yeah, as you have mentioned, no real point as I will be taking the car back to Oz at some point.
> 
> As for silver, Ive pretty much ruled out buying silver as I cant stand the colour at all (no offence to anyone who owns a silver one). Its just one of those things I cant get around.
> 
> Ive also done a fair bit of reading on Litchfield and they seem to be the best guys for any GTR work. A bit of a trek from London but it seems like it will be well worth the travel.


You should be into the realms of a 59 plate Sat Nav with £37k. Just about to go view a 59 Plate Black Edition, 11k Miles at around £38k.. And sure there is a wee bit of leg room there


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Mark_Paul said:


> You should be into the realms of a 59 plate Sat Nav with £37k. Just about to go view a 59 Plate Black Edition, 11k Miles at around £38k.. And sure there is a wee bit of leg room there


Good luck mate. Hope it works out for you.

Out of interest, which sites are best for 2nd hand cars? Ive check autotrader literally every day and I havent been able to find a deal remotely close to what you have mentioned.

Closest was a 59 plate black edition with 10K miles that sold for £37K. I missed out one day. :bawling:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Pistonheads is a good place to look.

Worn brakes and tyres should be reflected in the price, as to do both to something like OEM spec and that'll be £5k. Tyres should be Bridgestone or Dunlop.

Ask if the vehicle has been remapped; engine and transmission.

On time services and optimisation

Look at the transmission and diff fluid change history if the car looks like it has been used hard.

Tough as old boots really, but I'd avoid the cheapest cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My advice woukld be to get one of the greys or the white.

The silver is bad as you know, and the black is a nighmare to keep swirl free.

If I could find a black edition with 11k for £37k I'd buy it today.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd also wait until March.

There's going to be a massive number of 09s dumped on the market. People selling up when the warranty expires or cashing in their pcp deals.

The price of 09s will fall as supply outstrips demand and it will probably have a knock on effect to the sat navs and even the 2011 cars.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> I'd also wait until March.
> 
> There's going to be a massive number of 09s dumped on the market. People selling up when the warranty expires or cashing in their pcp deals.
> 
> The price of 09s will fall as supply outstrips demand and it will probably have a knock on effect to the sat navs and even the 2011 cars.


Or early owners will hang onto their bargain cars


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Or early owners will hang onto their bargain cars


Amen to that brother, and mod like ****


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> Or early owners will hang onto their bargain cars


Also a possibility.

Question is, were the GFV offered originally high or low?

With the car being £50k in the beginning, I would imagine they were probably somewhere between £25k and £30k - pretty good considering the gfv now is 34k on the £75k car!!!

At those prices I would imagine it would make more sense to pay off the finance, but if they can't afford to come up with a lump sum, then they will flood the used market.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I'd also wait until March.
> 
> There's going to be a massive number of 09s dumped on the market. People selling up when the warranty expires or cashing in their pcp deals.
> 
> The price of 09s will fall as supply outstrips demand and it will probably have a knock on effect to the sat navs and even the 2011 cars.


That's what i'm doing ; ) On hols in March anyway so don't really want my house sitter (Brother) having access to a GTR lol.

I see someone above mentioned seeing a '59 plate with Nav for 38k. Where was that, as that sounds like fantastic value? Haven't seen a Blk Ed with Nav for that money yet.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> Or early owners will hang onto their bargain cars


That's my thinking exactly Ed, why upgrade for circa £35k + when this buys a whole lot of modifications & covers a hell of a lot of problems *"IF"* any arise.

Looks like i'll be keeping mine a few more years yet.

To the OP, dont focus too much on funny rattles as you'll never buy one. Brakes (cracked discs from drill holes), tyres should have plenty of life. Service history.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd expect early owners to refinance if they can and keep the car rather than trade up.
Because with the price the GT-R was in 2009 they got an absolute bargain!!!
Upgrading will be a shock when they see the depreciation double or triple.

Unless they move onto something else...


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have a look in the for sale section on here as mine is up for sale


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Have a look in the for sale section on here as mine is up for sale


Very temped by that myself. Looks like a nice one:smokin:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> I'd expect early owners to refinance if they can and keep the car rather than trade up.
> Because with the price the GT-R was in 2009 they got an absolute bargain!!!
> Upgrading will be a shock when they see the depreciation double or triple.
> 
> Unless they move onto something else...



Was thinking more about those jumping ship from a pcp.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys and yeah, I agree with Adamantium that prices are likely to drop by a relatively significant amount (guessing 10%) at about March. Im in no real rush so happy to wait until then.

Jaw_430 - I had a look at your car and it looks absolutely immaculate. However, I decided early on that I wont be buying the silver. For whatever reason, that colour doesnt appeal to me.

Quick question about the brake discs - if there are slight cracks, how worried should I be? I know its fairly expensive to replace.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Frizzel said:


> Quick question about the brake discs - if there are slight cracks, how worried should I be? I know its fairly expensive to replace.


I noticed slight crack on mine at circa 8/9000 miles, changed at 16000 with real cracks. A lot will depend on how you drive, track days etc.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frizzel said:


> Thanks for the advice guys and yeah, I agree with Adamantium that prices are likely to drop by a relatively significant amount (guessing 10%) at about March. Im in no real rush so happy to wait until then.
> 
> Jaw_430 - I had a look at your car and it looks absolutely immaculate. However, I decided early on that I wont be buying the silver. For whatever reason, that colour doesnt appeal to me.
> 
> Quick question about the brake discs - if there are slight cracks, how worried should I be? I know its fairly expensive to replace.


Not very....small cracks seem to be normal but be aware that they can get bigger quickly with hard use on the brakes....I went from no cracks to cracks you could stick your nail in after one track day and a couple of VMAX runs.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Frizzel said:


> Thanks very much for the welcome and response guys. Much appreciated. Im in the middle of reading through some search results as I type this and I have found some great info.
> 
> Looking forward to spending my slow work hours here.
> 
> ...


not mine but, it's one of cheapest on internet I think.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are Australian make sure your licence is transferred over the the UK version, otherwise you will get r*ped for insurance.
Also have you had an insurance quote yet? I would check and find out insurance prices first as a GTR being your first car will not be cheap.

I agree with the others get a non nav 09 model as the nav will not work when you import the car back to Australia.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

enshiu said:


> 32K now only for UK car.
> 
> WYNFORD MOTORS LTD : R35 GT-R PREMIUM EDITION UK CAR


But this car is £35k, not £32k ?


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

as5606 said:


> But this car is £35k, not £32k ?


Also there is no mention about mileage so I suspect its pretty high


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I would check very carefully cars that are cheaper than the rest for no apparent reason. What you could do is to get Iain at Litchfields source a car for you - they sell them as well as being the premier independent in the UK - so they would normally know the car already as they look after a few hundred or more from a maintenance point of view - and if they don't will be very thorough in checking the consumables as well as state of tune and so on.....just a thought?


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

I wont be taking to any track days here. I may take it down the quarter once I head back home once or twice. Aside from that, I will be driving it fairly 'softly'. Will only open it up every now and then.



WSMGTR said:


> If you are Australian make sure your licence is transferred over the the UK version, otherwise you will get r*ped for insurance.
> Also have you had an insurance quote yet? I would check and find out insurance prices first as a GTR being your first car will not be cheap.
> 
> I agree with the others get a non nav 09 model as the nav will not work when you import the car back to Australia.


Mate, the insurance is costing me upwards of £3K and thats with a UK license. I did expect that I would get screwed on insurance but not to this extent. They wont even consider my NCB from my Australian insurance company for a high performance vehicle.



WSMGTR said:


> Also there is no mention about mileage so I suspect its pretty high


I gave the seller a call. Mileage is 37K or so. That rules it out for me.

And christer, Ill give Iain a call and see if he can organise something. Im not sure if he will be able to find me something within my budget as my expectations are probably unrealistically high (black edition with 10K - 15K miles). Still worth a shot though.

Edit - I had a look at this car on Saturday last week and was very tempted to buy but the guy seemed extremely dodgy. Only owned the car for a few months and claimed to know nothing about any functionality when I asked him general questions. Also claimed he had replaced all tyres when he hadnt (I checked the tread). I was very uneasy about it so decided not to progress. Funnily enough, he has bumped the price up from £36.5 to £36.9 since I went to have a look.

Edit - cant post link but its on autotrader. Black one with only 14K miles. Sitting next to a white Range in the pics.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I've just bought one after months and months of looking. I wouldn't say ever cheaper car was in a bad way, but after looking at about 15-20 GTR's all the 35-36k 09 plates I looked at had problems, for example cracked brake disc's, worn out tyres, missing service history, chipped paint work, kerb wheels and high millage. One had all of the issues. I ended up spending way more than 35k that I'd originally thought but TBH after seeing the last car on Saturday which was a 59 plate black, Sat Nav (southport way) that was described to me as in good condition and turned out to be a right mess I'd had enough and upped the budget to get what I have know. Just be very careful when looking and I would get an inspection done before buying!


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess you get what you pay for, as stated the cheapest of cars seem to be that way for a reason, either obvious or not. My 09 plate black may have been "expensive" in the scheme of things but checked out history from registration to now on Nissan's system to make sure I knew what I was buying, so in my mind it was the right price for what it was and that's what matters!

Find out if it is serviced by an HPC and just call in and ask, I did.

History/servicing/number of owners was priority for me, along with the usual gearbox/brake/tyre/wheel/bodywork checks recommended by all.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

rob wild said:


> I've just bought one after months and months of looking. I wouldn't say ever cheaper car was in a bad way, but after looking at about 15-20 GTR's all the 35-36k 09 plates I looked at had problems, for example cracked brake disc's, worn out tyres, missing service history, chipped paint work, kerb wheels and high millage. One had all of the issues. I ended up spending way more than 35k that I'd originally thought but TBH after seeing the last car on Saturday which was a 59 plate black, Sat Nav (southport way) that was described to me as in good condition and turned out to be a right mess I'd had enough and upped the budget to get what I have know. Just be very careful when looking and I would get an inspection done before buying!


Hi Rob

We must of both been to see that car! I was so disappointed too! Did you put a provisional deposit on it?

Went to look at another 59 plate in Southport and was massively disappointed. Smelt like my 1994 RX7.. lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a new one on piston heads that arrived yesterday.

It's at 37k a sat nav black edition in grey with 18k miles and new tyres.

Looks to be in excellent condition with one owner from new.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

I am happy to up my budget depending on the quality and condition of the car. To ensure I get a good one, I have sent the guys at Litchfield an email to put me on a 'buyers list' as I know any cars serviced by them are likely to be in good condition.

I am happy to wait around to find the right one at the right price. I know its never wise to jump into such a purchase without having carefully considered all options first.

A little bit off topic, but are there any locations in and around the London area that would be worth visiting for quality 2nd hand GTRs?



Adamantium said:


> There's a new one on piston heads that arrived yesterday.
> 
> It's at 37k a sat nav black edition in grey with 18k miles and new tyres.
> 
> Looks to be in excellent condition with one owner from new.


Hey mate. I saw that one three hours it got posted (I spend a lot of time on Pistonheads) but its over my 15K mileage limit. I know that sounds absolutely ridiculous but if I have set out a set of requirements which I want to keep to... at least for the first two months. I will be checking it out though as its only 30 miles from me. Who knows, I might be swayed after viewing it in person.


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

This is not as daft as it sounds but...

Why not fly up to Edinburgh as our nmd nobles has some very nice gtrs, 

The flights are not expensive and you can have a weekends holiday if nothing else!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes but who wants to go to scotland? 

Anyway Frizzel, I don't think it's that ridiculous, you have to have a boundary somewhere of what you aren't prepared to accept.

It's a good price but you are paying for the sat nav which we've said will be wasted on you.

In all honesty, I think it would be foolish to buy even what looks like the ideal purchase so close to that march threshold as I am convinced the market will change significantly when the 2009s start to reappear, and that will be from march 1st onwards.

That sounds almost as ridiculous as dismissing ont he basis of 3k - but not quite.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Also, bear in mind he is looking for a bargain, not a main stealer price.

I was considering swapping my 11 for a 10 so that I wouldn't feel guilty about the mods I want to do crippling the value. The stealer I spoke with offered me bare minimum on my 11 and no discount on the 10.

They were offering me £7k back to go from a my11 3k mile car to an my10 8k mile car.

I asked them, faced with the option if they could show me an owner of a similar my10 plate car who wouldn't take that deal in reverse - I bet the answer would be no everytime.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

good topic for me to follow, as a first time poster i am also looking at changing from a B7 rs4 to gtr ................ hello every one nice forum btw


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

H20 MRV said:


> This is not as daft as it sounds but...
> 
> Why not fly up to Edinburgh as our nmd nobles has some very nice gtrs,
> 
> The flights are not expensive and you can have a weekends holiday if nothing else!


Ive given that some thought. I have a couple of mates up in Edinburgh and its probably high time I pay them a visit. I could probably fit in a couple of viewings whilst Im up there too. 

Its definitely an option Im keeping open for now.



Adamantium said:


> Also, bear in mind he is looking for a bargain, not a main stealer price.
> 
> I was considering swapping my 11 for a 10 so that I wouldn't feel guilty about the mods I want to do crippling the value. The stealer I spoke with offered me bare minimum on my 11 and no discount on the 10.
> 
> ...


:chuckle:

Great response mate. I usually dont bother using logic with most dealers. They are bound to policies enforced by their superiors so they usually dont have much room to negotiate. Some have been pretty good though.

As for the GTR in Kent, Ill see if I can view it this weekend since it looks like its in great condition but as you have mentioned, it would be prudent to wait until March before comitting to a purchase.

Im just slightly worried that if I go view it and take it for a test drive then Ill make an impulse purchase. :runaway:

Edit - welcome Dominc! Good to see a fellow newby on the forum. Good luck in your search mate... hopefully both of us will be in new GTRs in the next couple of months.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If you go to see it, you will buy it.

Personally I wouldn't tempt yourself. There's going to be a plethora of cars better suited to you, and you'll kick yourself if you could have saved (say) 8k by waiting a few months and getting the non nav car which is the better option for you.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Good point. I should try and remove all temptation before March. Luckily enough, Im fairly busy over the next couple of weekends so it would be difficult to view any cars regardless.

We should have a mini cruise once I finally get me one of these bad boys. Ive been chatting with another member in Canary Wharf and he is keen.


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> If you go to see it, you will buy it.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't tempt yourself. There's going to be a plethora of cars better suited to you, and you'll kick yourself if you could have saved (say) 8k by waiting a few months and getting the non nav car which is the better option for you.


I thought the same but was the opposite! Went to view a 59 Black Edition thinking, oh o, im going to leave with this! Fortunately the car was a bit shabby, so walked away.

Im more than happy to wait till March time now, where as before i was ready to pull the trigger...

Maybe im just backwards :runaway: :blahblah:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes but the one we are talking about looks really well cared for.


----------



## Mark_Paul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah Fair play... He`s doomed! 

There is a nice Ultimate silver at Aldershot with 7k miles. They seem to of put it up by 2k which is odd as it was £39,995.

There sales guy commented that its a 59 Black Ed but without the SatNav. Id imagine there would be some movement as its been up for a while. Looks Lovely, ive been avoiding it as im sure id drive that away.. lol..


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Your all saying wait till march, I get that they may be a few more around then but realistically how much cheaper do you expect they'll be? There's always more buyers around in the spring getting sorted for summer so dealers may not be quite so eager to sell if the phone keeps ringing with potential buyers.

Ive seen this kind of thing happen before, the price is basically driven by demand. I know times are tough for some but there seems to still be a few people around looking for these cars. More so than ever now they're sub £40k. Its put them in the sights of normal folk like me. And moneys fairly cheap to borrow at the mo.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheesyslug said:


> I guess you get what you pay for, as stated the cheapest of cars seem to be that way for a reason, either obvious or not. My 09 plate black may have been "expensive" in the scheme of things but checked out history from registration to now on Nissan's system to make sure I knew what I was buying, so in my mind it was the right price for what it was and that's what matters!
> 
> Find out if it is serviced by an HPC and just call in and ask, I did.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. After saying I would wait I went to view a car that seemed a bit of a bargain this afternoon lol. Anyway, although it looked good it was cheaper for a reason. Was 2 months over due a service, which was a major, had missed its opt check up and the oil level was low : (

I had called a centre that informed me of the overdue service etc so well worth doing when buying ; )

Oh, obviously I walked away.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah let's all be clear that the cheapest car may not necessarily be the best car. That's never been more the case than with these cars as they cost a bit to put right. I viewed a 59 nav, decent miles that I could have got for £33k. Cheap but it had been on a track for sure. Discs were like a road map, 3 owners, tyres barely legal and hadn't been serviced for a year because it hadn't moved. Covered in stone chips on the front too. 

To be fair it drove well but it wouldn't have been much of a bargain by the time everything was sorted.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

he could have checked the oil and had the service done two months late but still done - check with an HPC and they are happy to confirm that warranty still fine, but recommend you bring the later services in line with where the interval should be.

You could go back and the car would be totally fine for the next buyer.

The optimisation is just a change of settings and is free - it does suggest that the guy simply didn't care for his car, but I think most of the problem with that is that you viewed it in combinatin with the other factors. Take them away and would having it done subsequently really bother you?

In addition, once the cars are out of warranty, do you think people will really be put off by a two month late service? especially when the 2011 service interval is a year?

I really do think that march will make a difference. The inlfux of out of warranty or pcp returned cars will be significant.

Money might be cheap to borrow and therefore the cheaper cars will start to fall into the hands of those who couldn't afford thembefore, but that will just confirm that cheaper cars are priced correctly to sell. Surely that will just confirm that the cars need to be priced low in order to sell. It's always going to be supply and demand. If there are lots of cars and the same number of buyers, the prices will fall. If the car drops to a lower price and suddenly there are plenty buyers at that price the prices will climb slightly to a point where they'll be picked off at the right sale rate with the odd cheap and the odd expensive one.

Ultimately this balance will only change when there is a jolt to the market, which I think the march 09 cars will absolutely be!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate I agree with you on the service front. Just being a bit late doesn't put me off on its own and especially as it had done so few miles since the last service. In fact once out of warranty i intend on taking what ever GTR I end up with to once a year intervals at a decent Indie. 

However, I do think leaving the oil level that low was a real school boy error, especially as he'd been driving it this week. Perhaps the level had just dropped but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Oh and not mentioning the service being overdue also put me off. Honesty is the best policy sometimes, rather than letting me find out from the service centre on the phone whilst I'm stood with him. A little uncomfortable lol.

The discs were cracked, although they were minor cracks, and had good lips on the edges. 

Other than that the car seemed great and went really well.

I'm off to look at another at the weekend so fingers crossed


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Mark_Paul said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> We must of both been to see that car! I was so disappointed too! Did you put a provisional deposit on it?
> 
> Went to look at another 59 plate in Southport and was massively disappointed. Smelt like my 1994 RX7.. lol


No both wanted me too! The one is Southport was really sad to see and the dealer was board line rude with me! Basically telling me there was nothing wrong with the car and "with all due respect what do expect from a 2 year old car" WTF! 

The place I got mine was excellent! They are a little more but every GTR they had (there was 5 in the show room on the Sunday) was excellent! They only buy nice ones! from not only what they said but the number that was in the show room in mint condition. Also it shows as 3 days later they were all sold bar 1. Both the sales guys said that it was getting harder and harder to find good ones but when they do find them they always sell with a few days.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Mark_Paul said:


> Ah Fair play... He`s doomed!
> 
> There is a nice Ultimate silver at Aldershot with 7k miles. They seem to of put it up by 2k which is odd as it was £39,995.
> 
> There sales guy commented that its a 59 Black Ed but without the SatNav. Id imagine there would be some movement as its been up for a while. Looks Lovely, ive been avoiding it as im sure id drive that away.. lol..


There is a private sale UMS one thats just been put on autotrader with 7K miles which looks to be in amazing condition. One owner, no cracks on discs (from what I can see in pics), always serviced on time, etc. For me, this would have been an absolutely dream example... had it been black or gun metal grey.  



saucyboy said:


> Mate I agree with you on the service front. Just being a bit late doesn't put me off on its own and especially as it had done so few miles since the last service. In fact once out of warranty i intend on taking what ever GTR I end up with to once a year intervals at a decent Indie.
> 
> However, I do think leaving the oil level that low was a real school boy error, especially as he'd been driving it this week. Perhaps the level had just dropped but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Oh and not mentioning the service being overdue also put me off. Honesty is the best policy sometimes, rather than letting me find out from the service centre on the phone whilst I'm stood with him. A little uncomfortable lol.
> 
> ...


Mate, do you have a number for the service centre that validates this information?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Avoid black, go for dmg or titanium. Otherwise you need to consider hefty paintwork maintenance as essential to keep it looking good, or repair it in the first place.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Avoid black, go for dmg or titanium. Otherwise you need to consider hefty paintwork maintenance as essential to keep it looking good, or repair it in the first place.


Both DMG and titanium are equal second preference. I know black is hard to maintain but they look so damn good that it would be impossible to pass one up.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I had two black ones, then my wife saw the dmg and managed to convince me that it does the angles of the car more justice.

Now I can't even consider black, especially as the metallic black of the 2011 makes the kuro black look dated.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

So... many... conflicting... thoughts.

I think Im gonna have to go to a showroom where I know I wont be able to afford any of the cars to have a good and proper look at the different colours.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Do a search for paint quality/issues.
Some owners had issues with the paint quality on the early Kuros black cars.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

How can people treat £55k cars so badly?, missing services, stone chips, worn out tyres etc:bawling:


----------



## cuaus (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought id throw up my first post and say hi to everyone. 
Im enjoying all the valuable info that everyone has been posting, although im finding it a little disconcerting that some of you guys have had to look at so many GT-R's to find one that meets all the criteria of a quality car. 
Are people really treating these cars that badly?
Im starting to think ill never get the right car, especially since i live in Australia and would be looking to get a early 09 shipped home without me actually sighting or driving the vehicle. I do have mates in the UK that could do this for me but im not to sure on how much they would pick up.
Anyway, good to be here.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Most cars are really well looked after, some have been wealthy people's toys and tracked pretty hard. I came across several MD cars (managing directors) that although serviced well had some dings here and there and bad paint. 

I found a lovely 09 so they're most certainly out there. We be helpful to have someone view though if your unable to. They all look nice in the photos.


----------



## cuaus (Feb 17, 2012)

Chris1049 said:


> They all look nice in the photos.


Yeah, a detail and photo at distance makes it hard to pick out any visual defects. I guess my mate will be doing a bit of travelling around the country, im sure he's up to it.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

To be fair, a car that has stone chips and maybe some scratches is not an owners fault, and I'd rather buy a car with them on rather than a car that has had them (and possibly more) hidden by a potentially dubious paint-job.

As for tyres being worn out... well that's hardly a sign of being badly looked after, more of a good time to sell the car!!!

Service history at an HPC isn't the be-all and end-all either, as a car that has been looked after properly by a specialist or a competent enthusiast is probably going to be in better order.

Thankfully, peoples concerns over things being perfect was what allowed me to get my R35 years before I ever thought possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you guys think of this deal?

2009 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto F1 Paddle Shift


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Frizzel

not a lot of detail and the "F1 Paddle Shift" makes it sound like its not a enthusias selling it, could be a bargin or it might not. Mileage etc is low


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Ive been calling the seller but its going through to voice mail. The questions I have lined up are:

1. service history
2. last service
3. who it has been serviced by
4. condition of disc brakes
5. condition of tyres

Any other questions I should ask to get an idea of what condition its in? Any chance I can call a Nissan centre so they can give me history on it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd want the date of registration too, because if it's an early 09 the warranty could be about to run out... which means you have little time if any faults pop up.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahh yes. Dont know how I forgot that one. Ill add to the list.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Update: I have spoken to the guy and I will be checking it out tomorrow. He has given me the registration number. Can Nissan provide me with a history of this car with that information?

Thanks again.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes mate they can. I have had a look at a few and all I did was see who serviced it in the book and then called them. They were helpful every time and on one occassion their Info certainly helped me out ; )

I've just bought one and West Way provided all the help I needed via one phone call :thumbsup:


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

So I found out that the car has missed the G1 and G3 service. I told the owner and he said he will get it done if it will help. Im a bit worried considering both the G1 and G3 are fairly important. Ill wait to hear back from the people who service the car if there has been any serious damage done due to delay in getting the service completed.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Frizzel said:


> So I found out that the car has missed the G1 and G3 service. I told the owner and he said he will get it done if it will help. Im a bit worried considering both the G1 and G3 are fairly important. Ill wait to hear back from the people who service the car if there has been any serious damage done due to delay in getting the service completed.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Hi 

Not sure how you go back and complete a service that has been missed (G1), this could be serious. There are lots to choose from, normally the price reflects the quality of the car, super low nornmally means there is a problem. There have been a few examples on here of members who have purchased a car only to find out afterwards that it has had serious problems, this was even after a HPC checked the car over so just be careful. I would not worry if it had been maintained outside of HPC - eg Litchfield, in fact they are better than many HPC's.... not all of course, but certainly not a disadvantage. Missing two services is a worry though.

Steve


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Would missing 2 services invalidate the warranty?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

missed services; walk away


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Frizzel said:


> So I found out that the car has missed the G1 and G3 service. I told the owner and he said he will get it done if it will help. Im a bit worried considering both the G1 and G3 are fairly important. Ill wait to hear back from the people who service the car if there has been any serious damage done due to delay in getting the service completed.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


I would be very wary. As twerly says, you can maybe catch up from one missed service but cannot catch up from two. What's done is done unless you have a time machine 

All very well asking if any damage could have been done, and I'm sure everything would be fine, but it's impossible to tell without a complete strip down of the engine & gearbox.

You'll also find it harder to sell when the time comes (whether it's UK or Australia).


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

WSMGTR said:


> Would missing 2 services invalidate the warranty?



I would say yes, though as it is an 09 the warranty is about to expire so probably not a big issue.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

twerly said:


> I would say yes, though as it is an 09 the warranty is about to expire so probably not a big issue.




..depends when it was first registered....

i have an 09 plate and its warranty isn't due for another 6months.....so it is an issue....alot can go wrong in 6months.

if its missed services then its a problem, 

i bought a car that was late having a service but it hadn't turned a wheel and had such low mileage (3k) nissan weren't bothered...but i did my due diligence first!

only nissan can tell you if its a problem, not a dealer, nissan themselves.

whats more worrying is the owner seems to have a casual attitude to servicing which means what else do they have a casual attitude with? 

i d run a mile, plenty of other cars about.

j


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

The dealer has confirmed that because the car has missed 2 services, the warranty will be void. So Im walking away from this one.

But check this one out fellas:

Nissan : 2009 Premium edition


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks good! I like colour and interior combo. Never been a real fan of the red inserts on the black series cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks great. Of corse you can't pay more than £36k.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely looks good and it sounds as though its in top condition.

For a car of this condition, Im happy to fork out more than £36K but unfortunately, I cant go too much more.  Ill call the guy this afternoon and see if he is open to negotiations for a cash purchase.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Frizzel said:


> open to negotiations for a cash purchase.




aren't they all cash purchases? most people don't take magic beans.


j.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sometimes its better that you don't have a part exchange or finance to arrange. Easy sale to someone with cash in the bank for a quick easy sale is like selling a house to someone who has no chain or house to sell. Still pay with cash but less chance of delays etc. I think thats what he meant :smokin:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Sometimes its better that you don't have a part exchange or finance to arrange. Easy sale to someone with cash in the bank for a quick easy sale is like selling a house to someone who has no chain or house to sell. Still pay with cash but less chance of delays etc. I think thats what he meant :smokin:



just teasing mate.....:chuckle:


j.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

That looks a cracker. I would have gone for that myself. I didn't want a black because of the red inserts. I reckon around £38k for that mileage, I cant see it coming down too much but it depends on how much interest he's had and how badly he wants to sell really.

Even at asking price its bloomin nice one.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It does look like a great example.

Personally I prefer the black edition and the recaro in the 2011. The black roof lining makes it feel much sportier. The premium feels more like a base model audi a3.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am I going mad, has the price gone up?

I swear it was £38k before.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Am I going mad, has the price gone up?
> 
> I swear it was £38k before.


I think it has gone up. From memory though it was £36,995? Way too steep now for a non nav model IMO.


----------



## GLOXN (Aug 7, 2011)

But hasn't this one also missed an NHPC service, so no warranty.


----------



## lsb (Nov 29, 2010)

That is my car shown in the advert. In answer to some of your comments - no the price hasn't gone up and last time I checked using Litchfield for servicing does not invalidate the warranty .....

I can now see how a forum can start and spread incorrect information.

The car is as close to "as new" as possible without having it wrapped in cotton wool for two and a half years  When you factor in the brakes (unmarked), tyres (excellent), gearbox software upgrade, armourfend I don't believe it is bad value compared to some of the very ropey cheaper examples that are out there.

If you just want "a" gtr then there are cheap cars out there. If you want " a good" gtr then you may have to pay a little more. Pays your money takes your pick


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

lsb said:


> That is my car shown in the advert. In answer to some of your comments - no the price hasn't gone up and last time I checked using Litchfield for servicing does not invalidate the warranty .....
> 
> I can now see how a forum can start and spread incorrect information.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I'm getting mixed up here. Is your car the black one or the GMG one? My comments were in respect to the GMG one for the record.


----------



## lsb (Nov 29, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Sorry mate, I'm getting mixed up here. Is your car the black one or the GMG one? My comments were in respect to the GMG one for the record.


Hey you are entitled to your opinion on price - but mine is the GMG one. Price hasn't gone up, now that would be crazy


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

As I said before, it's a cracker that one. I was looking at Xmas and specifically didn't want black so would certainly have considered this car. Great mileage. 

I don't think saying stuff like 'it should only be £36k' is very helpful. Lower miles is worth more all day long. 

It's between the buyer and seller at the end of the day. I'd pay more for a better car like most people would I'm sure.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys. Just to clarify, I put up two links on two separate occasions. The first was a kuro black, black edition with 8K miles and advertised for £36.8K. Its missed the G1 and G3 service and therefore the warranty has been void.

The second one is lsb's car, which is GMG with 6K miles and has been regularly serviced. Its advertised for £39.7K and the price has remained the same since it was originally advertised.

LSB - unfortunately, this car is out of my price range. Needless to say, if I could afford it then Id snap that bad boy up in a second. If you find that you're having no luck selling it, then feel free to drop me a pm.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Frizzel said:


> Hey guys. Just to clarify, I put up two links on two separate occasions. The first was a kuro black, black edition with 8K miles and advertised for £36.8K. Its missed the G1 and G3 service and therefore the warranty has been void.
> 
> The second one is lsb's car, which is GMG with 6K miles and has been regularly serviced. Its advertised for £39.7K and the price has remained the same since it was originally advertised.
> 
> LSB - unfortunately, this car is out of my price range. Needless to say, if I could afford it then Id snap that bad boy up in a second. If you find that you're having no luck selling it, then feel free to drop me a pm. I have £38K sitting in my account waiting to be spent.


You guys should talk. Not a very big gap to close there.


----------



## lsb (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Frizzel, Chris - PM sent.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope you guys come to an agreement!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think I should apologise for my it should be 36k comment.

I would always go in fairly hard, but with this information, I retract my comment.

I think you can strike a deal, but £36k would be selling that car short.

Personally, the fact that its been to Litchfields, shows me the owner cares more for the car.

I have bought 4 gtrs now, none from a forum member. I wish they had all been, as generally you know you are dealing with better owners.

Lee's treatment of this car would really instill me with confidence.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I think I should apologise for my it should be 36k comment.
> 
> I would always go in fairly hard, but with this information, I retract my comment.
> 
> ...







thats nice to see, especially from a brief ; )


j.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

WSMGTR said:


> Hope you guys come to an agreement!


Just replied to Lee's pm.  



Adamantium said:


> I think I should apologise for my it should be 36k comment.
> 
> I would always go in fairly hard, but with this information, I retract my comment.
> 
> ...



Agree completely. The advertised price is definitely a reasonable ask given the very low mileage and the condition of the car. Its also clear that he has taken great care of it given that its been taken to Litchfields.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

james1 said:


> thats nice to see, especially from a brief ; )
> 
> 
> j.


screw you hippy!

btw. I am not a lawyer as such.

Patent Attorney. Not the same.

They have a reputation that you seem to know already whereas we are nice people who only help our clients to get things they want from official bodies.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> screw you hippy!
> 
> btw. I am not a lawyer as such.
> 
> ...



my old mans got his own law firm! 

don't hippies drive VWs? beetles and the such?


j.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> screw you hippy!
> 
> btw. I am not a lawyer as such.
> 
> ...


May have to enlist your services in the not too distant future.

Working on manufacturing a new product, which from all research, suggests does not yet exist. If this thing takes off, Ill drop you a pm.



james1 said:


> my old mans got his own law firm!
> 
> don't hippies drive VWs? beetles and the such?
> 
> ...


Lucky bugger. Out of interest, you dont live in Clapham do you?

There used to be a black GTR with a fairly young driver who always used to park on my street.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Frizzel said:


> May have to enlist your services in the not too distant future.
> 
> Working on manufacturing a new product, which from all research, suggests does not yet exist. If this thing takes off, Ill drop you a pm.
> 
> ...


Don't let it take off first by selling it.

The minute you show it to the world, I can't protect it for you.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Frizzel said:


> Lucky bugger. Out of interest, you dont live in Clapham do you?
> 
> There used to be a black GTR with a fairly young driver who always used to park on my street.



i don't live in clapham no, and i m not fairly young (30) getting on abit now ; )


j.


----------



## lsb (Nov 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I think I should apologise for my it should be 36k comment.
> 
> I would always go in fairly hard, but with this information, I retract my comment.
> 
> ...


Thanks and much appreciated.... Have to say, without wishing to cause a love in, there is a pretty decent crowd on this forum


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Update: I am now the very, very proud owner of a 2009 GTR. To be specific, its lsb's old car. He was a top guy to deal with - very helpful and very patient with all my requests and questions. The car itself is in showroom condition. That is no exaggeration. Still has the new car smell to it. 

Could not have asked for a better example of a GTR. Very happy with my purchase and I havent been able to wipe the smile of my face since buying it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations on joining the GTR crowd. :thumbsup:
I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks mate. Its a spectaculfar feeling. 

Never thought Id be able to own one of these cars. :bowdown1:


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Grats mate! Pics soon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, it's been a day...

No pics?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats.


----------

